# looking for san francisco racers to train with



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd like to find one or more people to race around Paradise drive and Camino Alto loops or get to the dam and back every other weekday. I'm a solid cat3 racer. Night riding is great if you've got a...better light than me.
Wana get in good shape starting now for a couple races next season. I keep it simple and just hammer these 2 rides.
feel free to text me too. I'm out there just about every other day as I say. And with my lack of work my schedule if often free. 

john
610 416 2650


I


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*no one?*

130 some views and nothing? Two is better than one for keeping the pace. I ride at about 75percent of my maximum heart rate and want to keep it up but figure if I keep doing it alone I'll get bored.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in the South Bay and don't ride near the city unfortunately. You could try Mission Cycling or Team Roaring Mouse. I know of these guys through Strava and Low-Key. There must be other cycling clubs in San Francisco.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*yes but*

thanks for the response and links. I've ridden with the mission people and they ride at a more relaxed pace than I care too or else they're up at an ungodly hour. I've seen the Roaring Mouse schedule and they do other things than I'd like to. I'd rather just find a couple people who have my schedule, or lack of schedule, and do something similar but smaller than the big roastery ride. There's such potential around here - I do it but I'm going to get bored chasing my own shadow after a while. I've come to believe if you want to go fast you have to ride fast.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe you can find people through Strava? Find a popular segment on part of your intended route and drill down to find the fast guys who ride it?

I'm lucky as I can hook up with the Noon Ride any lunch-time during the week, and that gives me plenty of hard riding in a fast group.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*they go slow too*

so many people who race seem to do the super slow riding around approach in the off-season. From what I've read on here it doesn't help and...it's boring.

thanks again. hopefully someone will write me.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

What time are you leaving in the evening? I am in the city (Soma-ish) and would be happy for some brisk rides.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

bushpig said:


> What time are you leaving in the evening? I am in the city (Soma-ish) and would be happy for some brisk rides.


awesome..you wrote back. I rode today. be off tomorrow and then on friday..sunday...every other day weather and feeling dependant. 
how about on friday afternoon or morning? 
texting me would be easiest. And if you have anyone else who would possibly come to the more the better...till there are too many.
610 416 2650
I keep a consistant pace and go for around 3 and a half or 4 hours.
john


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

hummina shadeeba said:


> so many people who race seem to do the super slow riding around approach in the off-season. From what I've read on here it doesn't help and...it's boring.
> 
> .



Somebody on here told you base training wasnt effective?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*what I read on here*

From what I read on here base training should be at about 75percent of your max heart rate - hardly the flower smelling ride. You're supposed to ramp your way up to that and I don't know the details and find the details a joy kill when I want to go for a ride. As I see it I'm doing fine as long as I don't push things too hard or ride around too slowly. come ride!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh i see.....

Thanks for the invite but i live in Atlanta.....I stumbled across this post from the "Latest posts" option on the forums section at the top. I like to see the current conversations.....


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*the ride will be leaving tomorrow.*

3 hours and a bit. around paradise twice - continuous, consistent, unrelenting, and with two quick water stops at the faucet. 
anyone want to go fast?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*the ride will be leaving tomorrow*

dont miss out.
get in touch. 
learn to hammer endlessly.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey John, what time of the day are you typically wanting to do these loops at? I may join if the times work for me.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*nice to hear from you*

I like to do mid-day because it's warmest but I'm taking the month off work and can really go anytime. I plan to go on Saturday morning or afternoon -two loops around paradise, going by way of Tiburon first then over Camino Alto and back around again. How about meeting at the bridge at 9 sharp on Saturday then?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*tomorrow?*

2 loops paradise drive. hopeing to get a couple people together.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if there's anything for the cat threes so for what it's worth: 

Early Bird Criterium Training Series #1 | Northern California Nevada Cycling Association

http://ncnca.org/sites/default/files/01/03/2012 - 9:45am/EBCR.pdf


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*why?*

Why are so many people into racing in which you have to get up too early, to drive, far away, to ride with too many people, on roads that aren't as nice as around here, while paying money, and possibly crash?
But, if you want to meet up and race around paradise drive and back, or up Tam, or out to Pt. Reyes?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Good question. I don't think the kind of people that you are looking for hang out much here. I think most active racers are affiliated with racing clubs or local bike stores, and find their rides and training partners that way. There are also a number of well-known group rides that attract large numbers of racers. In my neck of the woods, the Noon Ride and the Spectrum Ride are good examples.


----------

